# Florida Keys



## burgess (Oct 2, 2000)

Hi

Geoff and Tina Burgess (English couple) aboard their Morgan 416 are heading from Honduras to the Florida Keys this spring. New to that area - anyone with advice on anchoring places, books to get etc. etc. would be most welcome - email [email protected]

many thanks

Geoff and Tina
S/Y S'Ours


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

My humble suggestion would be to check out the Keys cruising guide co-authored by Morgan Stinemetz. For updated info you might wish to check http://www.CruisersNet.net and examine the menu to screen left. Fair winds.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Geoff & Tina, We're on a 413 '73 OI w/4'3" draft. We anchor at Newfound Hbr, Tavernier, Lower Matecumbe bight inside the high bridge at Long Key, & plenty of places "bayside" with our shallow draft,-Cowpens, Sunset Cove, Backwater Sound, Tarpon Basin, Buttonwood Sound. We also cross from Hawk's channel to the bayside at Angelfish Creek on the north end of Key Largo. Does your 416 have a similar draft? There are some 4'6" spots (sand) north of Matecumbe on the bayside. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Captainforce,

I see you have been living aboard since 72? How has it been? Considering doing the same.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

endofdays said:


> Captainforce,
> 
> I see you have been living aboard since 72? How has it been? Considering doing the same.


I guess it's been great. I've never lived in a house as an adult so I have little to compare. I'll likely move ashore if health requires in the future,- unless I find an assisted living marina! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

recently found this website:
Boot Key Harbor

author is a local out of Marathon.

Had some stuff I'd not found in Papy's "Cruising Guide to the Florida Keys" which is pretty good and recommended to me by a local btw

My F-27 trimaran has been served well by a Fortress except in grass, and I've purchased a Manson to fix that problem. Sure like that Manson.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There are free mooring balls (6, if memory serves) on the west side of Indian Key. Also in about the same location on the Bayside. Last I knew you could hang for a week. It's also near one of the bridges between the Hawk Channel and Bayside.

Boot Key Harbor is a good central location for an extended stay.

A lot of people use the NE side of Rodrigeuz Key for anchoring, as well as Stock Island east of Key West.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Just got back from the Keys. Download OPENCPN.org and the NOAA nautical charts. It's all free. The locals are great on the radio about suggesting anchorages. (and there are a ton of places) Mostly just get out the binoculars and start looking for a bunch of mast.
At Key West I understand the military is limiting anchoring in some of the more popular areas north of Key West Bight so you might check that out when you get there.
We didn't get to spend any time in the Dry Tortugas but we were told they are awesome also. Careful studying of the charts showed a bazillion places I would have liked to check out but there were some time constraints on our trip. "Most" of the people in Key West were awesome. There's a boat yard at the entrace to Safe Harbor you definately want to avoid though.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Try the graphic Interactive Cruising Guide on www.activecaptain.com.

No charge, and pretty up-to-date.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the neatest places I've found is the west end of Crawdad Key along the edge of Boca Grande Channel. It's approximately 14-miles west of Key West and provides great protection from winds of nearly any direction. The snorkeling is great, lots of lobster, but lots of big, bull and hammerhead sharks during certain times of the year. I've anchored up on the channel edge inside the anchorage area and caught dinner using nothing more than a small piece of red cloth for bait.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## Mechsmith (Jun 7, 2009)

*Lovely trip*

Also SW coastal Florida has lots of good places. Flamingo State park is worth going to. Good place is Little Shark river, Everglades City, Goodland and Marco Island. Personally I try to spend two or three months circumnavigating the Okeechobee Waterway around Key West and back to Fort Myers.


----------



## normandavison (Sep 2, 2008)

*Assisted Living Marina*



CaptainForce said:


> I guess it's been great. I've never lived in a house as an adult so I have little to compare. I'll likely move ashore if health requires in the future,- unless I find an assisted living marina! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


Sounds like what we are looking for, where is it?


----------



## normandavison (Sep 2, 2008)

*Anchorage / Possible Dock*



Tinawburgess said:


> Hi
> 
> Geoff and Tina Burgess (English couple) aboard their Morgan 416 are heading from Honduras to the Florida Keys this spring. New to that area - anyone with advice on anchoring places, books to get etc. etc. would be most welcome - email [email protected]
> 
> ...


Contact me when you get closer.


----------



## Undadar (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Gary,

I'm planning a trip to the keys in a few months and I am looking for the location that you have mentioned but I cannot find it (Crawdad Key). Could you please provide more info (lat/long or ??)?

Thanks!



travlineasy said:


> One of the neatest places I've found is the west end of Crawdad Key along the edge of Boca Grande Channel. It's approximately 14-miles west of Key West and provides great protection from winds of nearly any direction. The snorkeling is great, lots of lobster, but lots of big, bull and hammerhead sharks during certain times of the year. I've anchored up on the channel edge inside the anchorage area and caught dinner using nothing more than a small piece of red cloth for bait.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The true name of the key is Boca Grande Key, which is situated at the west end of the Lakes Passage. Some of the locals refer to it as Crawdad Key, not to be confused with Crayfish Key, because it's a fantastic place to dive for clawless lobster. My charts are on the boat, which is currently 90 miles from home awaiting repairs. The best I could come up with for coordinates was 82.00.38/24.31.59 This particular key actually has a lake in the middle of the key, which is very unusual. If your boat draws less than 4.5-feet, you can travel through the Lakes Passage from Key West to the anchorage area at Boca Grande (Crawdad) Key during high tide. Keep in mind, though that tidal changes in this area average less than 2 feet on a good day. Some days the change is just 6-inches. If the boat draws more than 4.5-feet, I would recommend sailing down the Atlantic side of the string of keys that encompass the Lakes Passage. Lots of water between the shore(s) and the inner segment of the reef. When you get to the end of Boca Grande Key turn right and head through Boca Grande Channel and you'll see the Lake's Passage exit day markers on your starboard side about 1/8-miles from the point. Most of the time there is more than enough water to get inside, and you will likely see some other boats anchored there. You can get a birds-eye view of the area by going to Cruiser's Net » Blog Archive » Florida Keys Take a look at the map hybrid and you'll clearly see the deep-water channel that forms the Lakes Passage. The entrance markers are situated about 4 miles west of Key West.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## Undadar (Mar 24, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks very much Gary!


----------

